# Unbelievable sinks



## plumberdave101 (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Pretty cool.


----------



## natonlindo (May 2, 2014)

Luv it!


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Wow, that's pretty cool.


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

Sweet chrome p traps would have made it look much better though.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

The perfect tub for that restroom would be BIGFOOTS tire


----------



## UA22PLumber (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't understand how someone could spend that much money on the lavs and be okay with flex supply lines and plastic underneath.....I know flexes have their place ,but to me ,this isn't one of 'em.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Reminds me of Fords


----------

